# Dipping my toe in!



## Lis (Oct 22, 2019)

Hiya from Glasgow. Completey new venture and waiting for my van to be discharged from hospital/garage so having a good read in the hope of finding some good advice and escapes from fireworks with my 2 wee fearty dogs!


----------



## Forresbroons (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi and welcome from the Scottish Moray coast enjoy


----------



## Wully (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi Lis and welcome from a fellow weegie


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Makzine (Oct 22, 2019)

Hello and welcome from Kent.


----------



## jeanette (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Steve and Julie (Oct 23, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 23, 2019)

Welcome to you and your two we farty dogs from Co Antrim .


----------



## REC (Oct 24, 2019)

Welcome from Suffolk with just one large farty dog.


----------

